# ABT's Sierra Style



## HangtownSmoker (Aug 27, 2018)

First time posting pics, so.....? First cook in the finished smoker, thought I would add some appetizers. Pretty simple; large jalapeños (deseeded/stemmed), 16oz. cream cheese, 9 oz. tube pork chorizo, 1 cup shredded Mexican blend cheese, some chopped cilantro and green onions. Brown chorizo in pan, kill heat and mix in CC without draining fat. Once blended stir in remaining ingredients. Stuff chilies using ziploc bag method, replace cutoff piece, and wrap in bacon. Should make around 20-24 ABT's. Smoked at 230 degrees for 2 1/2 hours over apple. Turned out delicious. The problem? I made a half recipe and kids friends showed. You know how that turned out....


----------



## tropics (Aug 28, 2018)

Nice job on the smoke everything looks good LIKES
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2018)

Looks like a winner to me. Nice Job

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## HangtownSmoker (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks gentlemen. Figured out how to upload the pics with your advice Chris.


----------



## nimrod (Aug 28, 2018)

Those sure look good. Can never seem to make enough of them.
Craig


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 28, 2018)

The peṅos look great.  what are the two round items on the bottom rack?


----------



## HangtownSmoker (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks. Those are a couple pork sirloin tip roasts from Costco I had in the freezer. Made pulled pork sammies. Plus a tray of Dutch's Wicked Beans (with mods).


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 30, 2018)

HTS, Awesome looking ABT's ,you need to make a double batch ! :) like


----------



## HangtownSmoker (Aug 30, 2018)

No kidding! Thanks.


----------

